# I won this yarn!



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

I just won 4 skeins of this yarn from the All Free Knitting site! I've never won anything before. All I did was sign up and they drew my name.


This is copied from the website:

Recently, Feza released a stunning new yarn line called Alp Royale. Each $29.99 skein features 210 yards of beautiful, hand-tied yarn composed of all natural winter fibers. Because the yarn is made with wool (50%), merino (15%), cashmere (25%) and silk (10%), the result is incredibly luxurious and surprisingly warm. Feza recommends using this yarn to create all sorts of stylish winter wearables, such as scarves, sweaters, cowls or any other project that will be in direct contact with the skin. By doing so, you'll literally be able to feel the luxury this special yarn offers.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh wow congrats


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Congratulations! The yarn sounds yummy and at $30 a skein you had a good win :thumbup:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

That's why I did'nt win they drew your name instead haha.Looks like nice wool,make somthing beautiful for yourself. :-D


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Congratulations, looks like beautiful yarn.


----------



## deblovestoknit (Jan 11, 2013)

Wonderful, congrats!!


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

Thats wonderful! Congrats !


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

W O W


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

congratulations! knit something for you!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Glad to know someone special won. Can not wait to see what you make with it.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Lucky you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Good stuff... the win and the yarn! Congratulations!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow! Lucky you - congrats!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Lucky you!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That yarn combination sounds fabulous. I'm happy for you and hope you have something nice in mind to make with it.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

HOLY MOLY!!!!
Glad you won. What are you going to use it for?
Linda


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

How wonderful! Enjoy what ever you make with it. Let us know how it knits up.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm glad you won. I always wonder if real people really win these.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow. Congratulations. Enjoy, and show us the finished product.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Glad you won...I signed up but knew I wouldn't win..never won anything in my life


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

Congrats! What beautiful yarn! Hope you have a wonderful time knitting it all up.


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

Congrats and have fun creating


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats! Let us see what you knit with it .


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Yum!! well done


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Well done! I too have had a win - two tickets to an upcoming Creative crafts show. I had to send a text to Simply Knitting magazine and I was picked out. My daughter is going with me and also her very creative friend.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations. The yarn looks very nice. Hope you are able to make something for yourself with it.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Lucky you


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

WOW lucky you, hope you knit some nice things for yourself.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Lucky you! The yarn sounds as though it is soft and warm and all the colours are good. The grey is my favourite. Will you post what you make with them?


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations, and happy knitting to you!


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Good for you!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Good going, girl!!!!!!! I've never won anything before either. So glad they drew your name for the great prize!!


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

What are you thinking of making with it?


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

That's a nice win!


----------



## BeeSnooks (Feb 18, 2013)

Congratulation! You're a lucky person. Happy knitting!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Good on you, you lucky girl. Post a pic of the wonderful things that you knit with it.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Congratulations and happy knitting


----------



## nbosse (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

You lucky duck!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations!
Feza is beautiful yarn. A little out of my price range. I cannot wait to see what you will do with it,


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

annjaneice ... YOU won my yarn ... I wanted that yarn. Well, yeah for you ... congratulations and have fun with it. My time will come.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Congratulations! What a great opportunity to try out such an expensive yarn. I hope that it doesn't lead to an expensive habit


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> That's why I did'nt win they drew your name instead haha.Looks like nice wool,make somthing beautiful for yourself. :-D


Lolly12, isn't it great that we know who did won and be able to share the excitement? thanks to KP - what a family we are!


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Congrats to you, the yarn looks beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow! Lucky lady, what are you thinking of making with them?
Lyn in NC


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats. Lucky you. Looks like nice yarn. Happy knitting!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Congrats! That yarn looks and must feel amazing!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats! Happy knitting!


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

Lucky lady , so glad for you xx


----------



## Cha Cha (Dec 26, 2012)

Congratulations! How exciting...beautiful yarn.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow what a big win - congratulations :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

That's great. Good for you. I think I will try it.


----------



## Foolhardy (Jan 26, 2013)

WOW, congratulations. Am jealous!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats to you! That yarn looks luscious!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

How wonderful-congrats!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

annjaneice said:


> I just won 4 skeins of this yarn from the All Free Knitting site! I've never won anything before. All I did was sign up and they drew my name.
> 
> This is copied from the website:
> 
> Recently, Feza released a stunning new yarn line called Alp Royale. Each $29.99 skein features 210 yards of beautiful, hand-tied yarn composed of all natural winter fibers. Because the yarn is made with wool (50%), merino (15%), cashmere (25%) and silk (10%), the result is incredibly luxurious and surprisingly warm. Feza recommends using this yarn to create all sorts of stylish winter wearables, such as scarves, sweaters, cowls or any other project that will be in direct contact with the skin. By doing so, you'll literally be able to feel the luxury this special yarn offers.


How lucky for you! The yarn looks and sounds very luxurious! What plans do you have for it?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, good for you! Beautiful looking too. I can't wait to see what you create.


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Well done! I too have had a win - two tickets to an upcoming Creative crafts show. I had to send a text to Simply Knitting magazine and I was picked out. My daughter is going with me and also her very creative friend.


Congratulations on your lucky win also. Have fun and how lovely to share with your daughter.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Lucky You..Congratulations...hope it continues for you!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow! What a fabulous win that was. Yarn sounds like something really special - and at that price....not exactly what I'd normally indulge in for myself. Congrats!!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

congratulations. what nice quality yarn you received.


----------



## the.orangelady (Jan 6, 2012)

I have knit with this yarn and it is wonderful. Like Feza yarns; pricey but worth it.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

So neat and fun! Congratulations


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! It's gorgeous! Lucky you! Now what are ya' gonna' make?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

wow lucky you!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Enjoy  :lol: its great to hear of someone winning that will really appreciate the prize.
And Congratulations to you too Inishowen -have a great time at the creative crafts show, then tell us all about it, and make us wish we had been there....
Lin


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats to you!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

congratulations!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

WOW You will be a great advertisment for them if you like the yarn and post a picture of the finished project.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations! How nice to "know" someone who's won.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds so soft and warm!


----------



## mitcch2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing pictures of your completed project(s)!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Nice to see someone who won !
I entered daily and wondered, does anyone really win this stuff ?


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Use it for yourself..bet that will be a change. Yarn is beautiful. Congrats


----------



## scorpian (Jul 19, 2012)

Well done nice yarn.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Yarn looks lucious! Lucky, lucky you! Make something special for yourself.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Good for you! Looks and sounds like scrumptious yarn.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations! It's always a great feeling when you win something!


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

Congratulations. WOW what an awesome win. the yarn looks and sounds heavenly. enjoy and let us know what you decide to make. Yahoo.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh I'm so happy you told us... this way we know someone actually does win these things... I have entered a few but then stopped entering... now I'll continue to enter.. You scored big time with this yarn... wow ...its beautiful. and with 840 yards you can actually knit something with it... Congrats... Ronie


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your yarn is beautiful! Congratulations on you win!


----------



## girlsknit (Nov 15, 2011)

You deserve it. Looking at the weather were you are tells me that you needed something good to happen Congratulations


----------



## Patmats (Jan 14, 2013)

very nice!!!!


----------



## knitterbuddy (Aug 28, 2011)

Luck you! That yarn looks yummy. What are you going to do with it?


----------



## momfive (Nov 18, 2012)

Way cool!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lucky You!! Congrats. Looking forward to see what you make with it.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## CheriF (Dec 2, 2012)

Glad someone from here won! Congratulations.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Congratulation, the yarns sounds fantastic.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a prize! Congratulations.


----------



## Pamelaj (Dec 31, 2012)

Lucky you !!! You'll have to show us what you knit with it


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

congrad, looks lovely to work with


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Didn't you do well!


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations I bet that yarn is yummy soft.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Good for you! :-D


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome.. it is very beautiful yarn too!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Warmest congratulations!! What are you going to make with it?


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Congratulations. The only way I could ever knit with yarn that costs $30 is to win it. It looks like beautiful yarn.
What a lucky win!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats to you!!! Enjoy that luscious yarn


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I entered that too....but I didn't win :-(


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Congratulations, lucky you!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Congratulations! The yarn sounds yummy and at $30 a skein you had a good win :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations! They sure will feel nice around your neck!!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulations on your win. Please let us know what you make with it. If you're like me, when I get something spendy I torture myself for days trying to decide the exact pattern or way to make it since it's something special that I wouldn't usually have.


----------



## Pamelaj (Dec 31, 2012)

lovely colors too !


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I hope you're not suffering too much from the snow. Heard on the new last night that KS is getting a lot.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Congrats and happy knitting ;-)


----------



## Iplaetinck (Feb 9, 2013)

How lucky can you get???!!! I get almost all my yarn from thrift shops. I'm not a good enough knitter yet to use such expensive goods. However, if I would be lucky enough to win it then you bet I'd use it for something special!!!!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats, I am happy for you


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, lucky you.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations. Hope that you knit something delicious for yourself with this lovely gift!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

What a wonderful day - I hope the whole year is like that for you.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

How wonderful!
I'll look forward to seeing what you create with your prize.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, you lucky thing!! Congratulations, enjoy the yarn and remember, we want to see what you've knitted. Hannet


----------



## Schwarzpb (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats! Beautiful yarn!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

WTG congrats good win :thumbup: Anita


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

wahoo! congrats! grins, debra



annjaneice said:


> I just won 4 skeins of this yarn from the All Free Knitting site! I've never won anything before. All I did was sign up and they drew my name.
> 
> This is copied from the website:
> 
> Recently, Feza released a stunning new yarn line called Alp Royale. Each $29.99 skein features 210 yards of beautiful, hand-tied yarn composed of all natural winter fibers. Because the yarn is made with wool (50%), merino (15%), cashmere (25%) and silk (10%), the result is incredibly luxurious and surprisingly warm. Feza recommends using this yarn to create all sorts of stylish winter wearables, such as scarves, sweaters, cowls or any other project that will be in direct contact with the skin. By doing so, you'll literally be able to feel the luxury this special yarn offers.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Congrats! I love it! Use it on something special for yourself.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

Wonderful! So happy for you, I know you will enjoy knitting whatever you decide to make.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

How lucky are you??! Enjoy every single stitch!!


----------



## mysizterscloset (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, Congratulations! That yarn looks beautiful. I hope you make something for yourself.


----------



## luckypenny720 (Sep 27, 2012)

Whoo Hoo! Free yarn makes it even more special!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Great! Congratulations on your lucky day!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice! I always wondered if anyone actually won those prizes!


----------



## maureend (Dec 20, 2011)

Lucky girl!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

How exciting for you! I very rarely win things. There is fun waiting for you in picking out patterns and knitting them up. Please post pictures of what you create


----------



## aparade (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats!! Now make something nice for yourself! and maybe play the lottery.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Lucky you! I see you are from Kansas. I was born and raised in Wichita. I have a brother, sister-in-law and their family that live in Glen Elder.



annjaneice said:


> I just won 4 skeins of this yarn from the All Free Knitting site! I've never won anything before. All I did was sign up and they drew my name.
> 
> This is copied from the website:
> 
> Recently, Feza released a stunning new yarn line called Alp Royale. Each $29.99 skein features 210 yards of beautiful, hand-tied yarn composed of all natural winter fibers. Because the yarn is made with wool (50%), merino (15%), cashmere (25%) and silk (10%), the result is incredibly luxurious and surprisingly warm. Feza recommends using this yarn to create all sorts of stylish winter wearables, such as scarves, sweaters, cowls or any other project that will be in direct contact with the skin. By doing so, you'll literally be able to feel the luxury this special yarn offers.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah! Good for you...


----------



## crafty308 (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations You won the Best prize...Wool :thumbup:


----------



## Machalo (Feb 13, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## mitchj (Feb 9, 2013)

Fantastic. It is good to know that someone has won! Enjoy


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Canot wait to see what you make from your winnings...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's lovely. Congratulations!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, nice.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad to know that is legit! I've been signing up for years! Good for you! Enjoy your winnings.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats! O.K., now I know that someone I know really one of these contests. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Congrats! That's wonderful!


----------



## MommaHope (May 6, 2012)

Yippee!!! I'm thrilled for you Annjaneice! So....WHAT are you going to create with this gorgeous fiber treasure. PLEASE keep us posted what you make. I'll bet it -feels- WONDERFUL!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

I used to sign up for everything i saw --ha-- & once I won a fictional book about quilting


----------



## BlueOakCyn (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulations, the yarn is beautiful! Make something nice for yourself.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Glad to know someone special won. Can not wait to see what you make with it.


me, too


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

So happy for you! what a neat thing to happen..and it's really nice yarn too.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

That's great!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations! And enjoy your yarn.

Hazel


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

That is definately some drool worthy yarn! I tried for it too! Congrats!!!


----------



## benny's mom (Feb 24, 2013)

How nice to win something that you'll love--have fun with the knitting!


----------



## Knitter4ever (Feb 24, 2013)

Way to go!!! We'll all be waiting to see what you created out of that beautiful yarn.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

That's wonderful. It looks like really nice yarn.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

enjoy I am so happy that you were the/ winner.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations! It's all beautiful!


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Lucky, lucky you  Congrats.


annjaneice said:


> I just won 4 skeins of this yarn from the All Free Knitting site! I've never won anything before. All I did was sign up and they drew my name.
> 
> This is copied from the website:
> 
> Recently, Feza released a stunning new yarn line called Alp Royale. Each $29.99 skein features 210 yards of beautiful, hand-tied yarn composed of all natural winter fibers. Because the yarn is made with wool (50%), merino (15%), cashmere (25%) and silk (10%), the result is incredibly luxurious and surprisingly warm. Feza recommends using this yarn to create all sorts of stylish winter wearables, such as scarves, sweaters, cowls or any other project that will be in direct contact with the skin. By doing so, you'll literally be able to feel the luxury this special yarn offers.


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## JudieG (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sold! I will get it on www.******************** ASAP as I only carry Feza Yarns. I hadn't heard much about it before but it will now be available.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Lucky you, CONGRATULATIONS!
Fiona


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! A wonderful gift!!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

How wonderful!! I hope to purchase yarn from Hawaii, in May or june or july


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

annjaneice said:


> I just won 4 skeins of this yarn from the All Free Knitting site! I've never won anything before. All I did was sign up and they drew my name.
> 
> This is copied from the website:
> 
> Recently, Feza released a stunning new yarn line called Alp Royale. Each $29.99 skein features 210 yards of beautiful, hand-tied yarn composed of all natural winter fibers. Because the yarn is made with wool (50%), merino (15%), cashmere (25%) and silk (10%), the result is incredibly luxurious and surprisingly warm. Feza recommends using this yarn to create all sorts of stylish winter wearables, such as scarves, sweaters, cowls or any other project that will be in direct contact with the skin. By doing so, you'll literally be able to feel the luxury this special yarn offers.


oooooo, lusciously lovely, lucky you


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice going!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Yummy yarn, good for you!


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

That's awesome...Congratz!


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

Lucky you!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats! It sounds like very nice yarn ... it's very expensive!


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

Very happy for you!! Enjoy making something for yourself.
Please show us a picture of yourself and your yarn.


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

That's so great! Hope you make something nice and snuggly for yourself...the yarn combination sounds absolutely delightful. Congrats!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

annjaneice said:


> I just won 4 skeins of this yarn from the All Free Knitting site! I've never won anything before. All I did was sign up and they drew my name.
> 
> This is copied from the website:
> 
> Recently, Feza released a stunning new yarn line called Alp Royale. Each $29.99 skein features 210 yards of beautiful, hand-tied yarn composed of all natural winter fibers. Because the yarn is made with wool (50%), merino (15%), cashmere (25%) and silk (10%), the result is incredibly luxurious and surprisingly warm. Feza recommends using this yarn to create all sorts of stylish winter wearables, such as scarves, sweaters, cowls or any other project that will be in direct contact with the skin. By doing so, you'll literally be able to feel the luxury this special yarn offers.


Wow - aren't you the lucky one. Look forward to seeing what you make from this beautiful yarn....please post photos.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

How beautiful! Now, for a pattern or two... Congrats!
pj stitches!


----------



## Donnita (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful, hope you show us what you make with it.


----------



## ggmakat16 (Dec 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you make!! What a beautiful win.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Yay for you! That yarn looks so soft. I want to see what you'll make with it.


----------



## peggysue1957 (Mar 5, 2011)

that is so cool congratulations


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

how fantastic!! now remember to post whatever you make with it on this site


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow!! Thanks to all of you. I've been without electricity all day due to the snow storm and I was shocked to see all of your messages when I finally got online. I have been searching ravelry and looking for patterns for this yarn but haven't decided on one yet. And yes I will make something for myself for a change. I love KP, you are all very kind.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Congratulations. Enjoy! What beautiful yarn.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

elbev said:


> congratulations! knit something for you!


Yes, this knit should be for you for sure. congratulations, so happy for you.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

You go girl. Can not wait for your post on what you made with this. Congrats.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats! Beautiful win!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Aren't you the lucky one! Enjoy your addition to your stash!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Good for you I sign up all the tome but so far nothing. Glad you won


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

woot woot


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Congratulations. I'm still waiting to win something. The yarns sounds awesome.


----------



## palinesaunt (Dec 10, 2012)

great stuff enjoy


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

I think you are wearing the scarf that you made of your prize yarn.
It sounds sooooo soft and luxurious! I got goose pimples when I read about it. Lucky, lucky lady.
Jwanne


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

LOVE it! Congrats! It renews your faith to know someone actually wins these things!


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

Isn't it so exciting when you get that e-mail that says "Congratulations, you won". I experienced that last summer with Deramores prize drawing for taking their survey. The prize consisted of 2 pattern books, 4 skeins of a fall color varigated, 10 skeins of celery green bamboo, and their dk sample bundle consisting of 17 balls of different colors. That was like Christmas when that arrived. I made my neighbor a scarf for Christmas out of the fall ones, my older 2 grandchildren picked out yarn for hats and then I bought more of a couple of colors to make sweaters. The green I am looking for just the right shawl pattern and the rest is to make a fancier granny square afghan for myself.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Congrats! Good for you! Enjoy knitting with luxury


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Glad one of us won it! Good for you!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, lucky you!! Congratulations!


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations, well done. I am sure you will love using this yarn.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats so happy for you


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

wow and $29.99 a skein makes it super wow


----------



## elida russell (May 7, 2011)

Lucky, lucky you!


----------



## grammywms (Dec 22, 2012)

Fantastic -- it's great to know of someone who won!! What do you plan on knitting with it?


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

grammywms said:


> Fantastic -- it's great to know of someone who won!! What do you plan on knitting with it?


I haven't decided yet. Maybe once I get the yarn I will be able to decide. But I will definitely make something for myself. This experience makes me want to find other contests to sign up for!


----------



## grammywms (Dec 22, 2012)

I hear ya. Our church just started a prayer shawl ministry and that might be a good way to try to get more yarn as we progress. We have been fortunate that a few of the forum members have donated yarn to us and it has gotten us off to a good start, but we will need yarn on an ongoing basis as our members are poor and would be hard-pressed to purchase the yarn. We have shopped at thrift stores...occasionally, there will be some yarn. I have also gone to yarn shops and posted flyers and written to yarn distributors. Coats and Clark donated a box. We were thrilled. I'll let you know of any more contests I run into and maybe you could let me know of any you see. Can't wait to see what you make with your new yarn.


----------



## Martha38 (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations lucky lady!


----------



## Martha38 (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations lucky lady!


----------



## angelfeet (Feb 18, 2013)

Congratulations. What will you make?


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats on your win!


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

What a delightful surprise! Makes the yarn like a special present. The luxury yarns make one feel like royalty! Choose carefully and enjoy! bonnie


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

That is awesome!!!! Congratulations on the HUGE win.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

annjaneice said:


> I just won 4 skeins of this yarn from the All Free Knitting site! I've never won anything before. All I did was sign up and they drew my name.
> 
> This is copied from the website:
> 
> Recently, Feza released a stunning new yarn line called Alp Royale. Each $29.99 skein features 210 yards of beautiful, hand-tied yarn composed of all natural winter fibers. Because the yarn is made with wool (50%), merino (15%), cashmere (25%) and silk (10%), the result is incredibly luxurious and surprisingly warm. Feza recommends using this yarn to create all sorts of stylish winter wearables, such as scarves, sweaters, cowls or any other project that will be in direct contact with the skin. By doing so, you'll literally be able to feel the luxury this special yarn offers.


Congratulations!! Enjoy using this beautiful yarn. Love the colours.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its beautiful & good for you cant wait to see what you make!


----------



## mysizterscloset (Nov 8, 2011)

That's an awesome win! I'll bet everyone loved receiving something made from your special prize package!


----------

